
Belfast's forgotten underground river - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20180530-northern-irelands-secret-underground-river
======
grumpydba
Similarly Paris has the Bièvre where tanners used to work:
[http://www.unjourdeplusaparis.com/files/2013/05/photo-
bievre...](http://www.unjourdeplusaparis.com/files/2013/05/photo-bievre-paris-
tanneries-900x500.jpg)

------
growlist
Seems like a perfect candidate for a cheap hydro power project!

'At high tide, Mallon said some 63,000 litres of water from the Lagan would be
gushing back through the conduit, reaching the top of the tunnel'

------
contingencies
Sydney has Tank Stream
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tank_Stream](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tank_Stream)

------
mirimir
Philadelphia too: [http://www.phillyh2o.org/](http://www.phillyh2o.org/)

~~~
stevula
San Francisco has underground/culverted creeks:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayes_Creek](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayes_Creek)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arroyo_Dolores](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arroyo_Dolores)

~~~
amorphid
The Armory in SF has one of these flowing through its lower levels. I saw it
when getting a tour a few years ago. It was kind of neat to see water entering
one side of a basement-y room and flowing out the other side.

------
dom96
The local hackerspace in Belfast is called Farset Labs :)

------
aaron695
There's a movement to uncover the many thousands of rivers that have been
covered up over time -

[https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2017/aug/29/river-runs-
gl...](https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2017/aug/29/river-runs-global-
movement-daylight-urban-rivers)

------
kqvamxurcagg
I live in the apartment block pictured in the article beside the Albert Clock.
As far as I'm aware the river is now little more than a stream at best. What
is most certainly true though is that it has been forgotten.

You can see where the Farset meets the Lagan on this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZoAjeBViG0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZoAjeBViG0)

